# Today is bittersweet...Happy Birthday



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These days are exactly that, very bittersweet. 

Sophie and Comet were beautiful Sugar Goldens, hope they are running free and enjoying life as they once did when they were young. I'm sure there's a big party at the Rainbow Bridge today.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hugs to you on this anniversary,...Your Sophie and Comet were so loved, I know that they knew that and felt it. xx


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for the loss of both your babies....it's always very comforting watching videos...may you find peace w all their memories..they were beautiful....


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Try not to dwell on the "if only" and just remember the best times with those beauties. I have no doubts they knew they were well loved.


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

I can almost bet they sensed you were sick and knew how much you loved them and just wanted you to be better-they were there for you))) goldens are so loving Velcro intuitive souls.... they knew they were your world. I miss my boy too- every single day. Seeing videos is also so bittersweet.... brings you back to that day even more so than pictures. Big hugs. You will meet again.,


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thinking of you and sending a big hug!!!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm sorry I missed this. What a great golden tag team that gave you so much love. The pain of missing them does fade away sometimes but there are days that seem like never ending heartbreak. Even though they are gone their love will never fade and you will have that forever. Lucky you. 

dlm ny country


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

May you be always comforted by the great memories you have Sophie and Comet. I am positive that they knew how you were - their unconditional love that cannot be measured.


----------



## Slowpoetry (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophie and Comet were beautiful. They knew they were loved and they loved you. That is what Goldens live for - to love and be loved. I read the every Golden lives like life is a party and they are always the guest of honour. Mine sure did. Isn't that just a grand way to live? Thank you for sharing their picture- comfort and love to you.


----------

